# Mann Lake's STYROFOAM MINI-MATING NUCS



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Place a starter strip or or put in a full piece to the bottom of the frame 


#1 do your graft if you grafted larva is under 24 hours on 9 days after graft (you can wait until day 10 after graft if you are positive of grafted Larva is under 24 hours) after grafting. go shake you out enough bees to fill the mini nuc with 1 full 8oz coffee cup i usually use the styrofoam coffee cups.Now do the bee shaking 9-10 days after grafting

let stay queenless over night Now it is day 10 (11) after graft or the cell is-14th (15th) day of cell, some times the Q Cells will hatch on 15.5 days
This is why I say on day 9 after Graft shake your bees, and place in cell on day 10 after graft this will make the cell 14 days old


#2 at this time make your feed up i would use 2 parts sugar to 1 part water the sweeter it is the more wax they will produce. For building comb

#3 fill the feeder 3/4 full because you will need to leave shut up for 4 days 

#4 Place you Queen cell in 10 days after graft after you shook bees have been queenless over night

#5 Put in cup of bees and close up, place in a dark cool place air-condition this time of year if possible

If you don't let them stay shut up the biggest percent of all the bees and hatched queen will leave in a small swarm.

Been there and done that 

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/vlwbee/?action=view&current=000_0055.jpg 

this was done with starter strips and a ripe queen cell the next 3rd pic was with the same amount of bees but with build combs cant tell any differance except a little more stored feed in the combs

Good luck


----------

